# More disappointment



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

For those that the horror story that has been my turbo install....the news got worse.

The car made it back to MA, and as soon as it did it went back into the shop.
When it was broken down, they found four fuel, two oil leaks a coolant leak and a mess of other problems. Seems that when the fuel sysyem was put in the hoses and fittings were crushed on one of the pumps. The fuel tank wasn't bolted nack down..just flopping around.

The worst of it is...the left head gasket is dropping oil onto the oil pan. After 12 months and 13,000 I'm back to paying another 2,000 just to have the problems fixed. STAY AWAY FROM SCOT HAIL!

The car will be back on the dyno at DEZ racing next week...

Much thanks to George and Mark for taking the time to correct everything.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

yellow04gto said:


> For those that the horror story that has been my turbo install....the news got worse.
> 
> The car made it back to MA, and as soon as it did it went back into the shop.
> When it was broken down, they found four fuel, two oil leaks a coolant leak and a mess of other problems. Seems that when the fuel sysyem was put in the hoses and fittings were crushed on one of the pumps. The fuel tank wasn't bolted nack down..just flopping around.
> ...



Sounds like a headache. Have you looked at legal action?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow. I'm not surprised. Good luck.

Dunno about legal action. If you can get local jurisdiction, that would be cool as your Dad could cover for you if he has time.

However, given the cost involved, and the likelihood that idiot would just stiff you even if found guilty, your best bet is to just get your car put together and be done with it...


----------

